# Reggae



## dank smoker420 (Mar 25, 2012)

what is your guys favorite reggae songs and bands?
mine: tribal seeds, fortunate youth, some rebelution, and someothers i cant think of right now


----------



## dank smoker420 (Mar 26, 2012)

out of close to 150 people theres no one who likes reggae? shit. i was gonna put this in the talk n toke but thought people would get butt hurt since its about music. might have to anyways to even get a response


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oFRbZJXjWIA]http://youtu.be/oFRbZJXjWIA[/video]


----------



## dank smoker420 (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah Bob is the man! but there is also a bunch of other good reggae. im still suprised that no one has said anything


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 28, 2012)

Gladiators, Mighty Diamonds, 10 ft. Ganja Plant, Black Uhuru, Luciano, Abyssinians, Alpha Blondy, Twinkle Brothers, Army, etc, etc, etc


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 30, 2012)

[youtube]PyEwTM0n04c[/youtube]


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll see your Eek and raise you a Mykal Rose:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8axw8Jn8wFo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

WTF? How do you embed?


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 2, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> WTF? How do you embed?


click on the little thing that looks like a clip of film from an old school video. Its the 2nd button in from the right. Then while on your youtube video click the share button beneath the video. Copy, paste, and done


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;8axw8Jn8wFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8axw8Jn8wFo[/video]


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;G82baPNwqpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G82baPNwqpM[/video]


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;-sVYdvXWFnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sVYdvXWFnI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;auYsEu0RY9A]http://youtu.be/auYsEu0RY9A[/video]


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;st5zsjpx7uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st5zsjpx7uQ[/video]


----------

